# Boxing on FOX



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sunday 5th June 1PM-3PM ESPN2 Artur Beterbiev vs Ezequiel Maderna

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Premier-Boxing-Champions/76636555


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

I thought when Fox pulled out of live Aussie boxing it was the worst move ever. 

I'm glad Fox are back doing some live shows but how good is it to get the PBC series almost every week FREE!!!

Love what Fox are doing...hope they keep it up.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> I thought when Fox pulled out of live Aussie boxing it was the worst move ever.
> 
> I'm glad Fox are back doing some live shows but how good is it to get the PBC series almost every week FREE!!!
> 
> Love what Fox are doing...hope they keep it up.


 Yep Thurman-Porter will be better than most PPV's IMO and I think we will be getting that and Joshuas next fights free.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yep Thurman-Porter will be better than most PPV's IMO and I think we will be getting that and Joshuas next fights free.


Yep love the fights from the USA lunchtime Sunday.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Showing Ali fights on ESPN1 now.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Replay of Tomlinson-Tito with the Maloney twins on the undercard Tuesday night.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Boxing-Tomlinson-v-Tito/77868865


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Thurman-Porter card on FOX 505 this Suday 11-2.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Showtime-Championship-Boxing/78206425


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Joshua-Breazeale on FOX 505 this Sunday 3am-9am.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Pro-Box-Masters/78206424


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

For those not interested in getting up at sparrow fart, Joshua VS Breazeale is being replayed straight after Porter VS Thurman


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The ONLY competitive fight on that Brit card is Groves Martin. Which is hardly 'wake up at 6am' worthy. 

At least brit cards do the pageantry right, great crowds.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> The ONLY competitive fight on that Brit card is Groves Martin. Which is hardly 'wake up at 6am' worthy.
> 
> At least brit cards do the pageantry right, great crowds.


 Yeah the Dylan White,CEJ and Connor Benn fights were pretty one sided mismatches. American undercards are generally better even if shorter.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

PBC Jamel Herring vs Denis Shafikov live Sunday July 3rd 11am-2pm ESPN 1 508

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Premier-Boxing-Champions/77516014


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great thread btw. PBC cards are frequently shown on foxtel these days but they aren't very well advertised. Even for us hardcore boxing mob


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Live PBC Mario Barrios v Devis Boschiero ESPN2 Sun 10th.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Premier-Boxing-Champions/78466454


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Any chance the Singh VS Hope fight is televised?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Any chance the Singh VS Hope fight is televised?


 Dunno mate.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Wilder-Arreola 10am-1pm.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/78836620

replay 9.30-11pm


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sergey Lipinets vs Walter Castillo 3-5pm today. ESPN 2 and 5-7 pm ESPN 1

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/grid

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Premier-Boxing-Champions/77516302


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Wilder-Arreola 10am-1pm.
> 
> https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/78836620
> 
> replay 9.30-11pm


Not to bad a card this one!

Be interesting to see how Omotoso goes. Been a while since I've heard anything about him.

Same as Darchinyan I thought he had surely hung em up


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Apparently Vic just went to sleep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Soliman v Deveryanchenko 10am-12noon Fri replay 9pm-11pm same day. ESPN 508

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Premier-Boxing-Champions/77516428

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Premier-Boxing-Champions/77516438


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Just had some spinach to keep up my essential mineral intake but it contained NO magnesium. I was like 0mg!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Replay of Darragh Foley vs Joebert de los Reyes card tonight 9-11pm. Some other boxing before it.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Boxing-Xplosive-Boxing-IV/78887222


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Santa Cruz vs Frampton live from 11-2 on FOX sports 2 this Sunday

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/79061148


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Premier Boxing Champions David Benavidez vs Denis Douglin Sat 3-5pm ESPN 1 508

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Premier-Boxing-Champions/78032297


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sun 7 Aug 10pm-12am WBC CW title Belew vs Makabu 505 FOX sports 4.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Boxing-Pro-Box-Masters/79296093


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sat 13th PBC 11am-2pm Miguel Flores vs Ryan Kielczewski.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Premier-Boxing-Champions/78363523


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Replay of Tomlinson-Futa card Wed 24th Aug 9-11

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Boxing-Punches-at-the-Park/79485229


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Showtime championship boxing: SHObox the new generation live 12-2 today.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/79719088


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Showtime championship boxing: SHObox the new generation live 12-2 today.
> 
> https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/79719088


Geez stiffy...you're dropping the ball a bit mate...need more notice than this lol


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Guererro v Peralta Sun 28th AUG 10-12

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Boxing-Showtime-Championship-Boxing/79875619


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Showtime Championship Boxing Sun 4th Sept 10am-pm FOX 503. Javonte Starks vs Darwin Price(I think).

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/80026141


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

No longer listed (Jacobs-Mora 2).


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Brook Golovkin will be on Foxsports.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Brook Golovkin will be on Foxsports.


Thank God for that...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Brook Golovkin will be on Foxsports.


 Yep replay Sun 11th 12.30pm-2.30pm FOX 503

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Boxing-Pro-Box-Masters/80026147

or live 6.00am-9.00am FOX 505

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Pro-Box-Masters/80150508


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Pretty excited for Golovkin/Brook, its been a while between decent fights.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Boxing for Palm Island series 1 Episode 1 Wed 7th Sept NITV FTA 7.30-8.00pm

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Boxing-for-Palm-Island/79714554


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Horn v Mueller Fri 21st 8.30-10.30pm

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Duco-Boxing/80728543


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Horn v Mueller Fri 21st 8.30-10.30pm
> 
> https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Duco-Boxing/80728543


Looking forward to boxing back on Fox...some good fights there so well done to Duco and Stu for the matchmaking


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

This Wed night 9-11 a card from Thunderdome XVII Metro city, Perth on FOX 2 (I assume it's a replay). Description vague former World champions mixed with exciting up and comers.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Boxing-Thunderdome-XVII/81459801


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

PBC boxing this Sunday Danny Garcia vs Samuel Vargas 1-4pm

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/81572064


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Daniel Geale VS Renold Quilan card a on Fox 3 now.

I knew this wasn't televised live but was under the impression it was not going to be televised at any stage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

There will be a replay of some of the Maloney twins fights from 9-11 tonight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone know how we can see Lomachenko Walters?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Parker-Ruiz jr,Horn-Funeka free on Fox Dec 10. AJ Molina on too and a Gallen fight on the 9th.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802260572473438208


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fri night: Gallen-Paulo 8.30-11.30pm

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Boxing-Gallen-v-Paulo/82461379

Sat night:Horn and Parker fights 5.30-10pm

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Horn--Parker/82461380

Sun morning:Joshua - Molina 5.00-11am

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Joshua-v-Molina/82461384


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Povetkin vs Stiverne live Sunday 18th 2.30am-7.30am

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Povetkin-v-Stiverne/82732806


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

War Usyk


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Replay of Kambosos-OGilvie Wed 8pm-10pm

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Boxing-Kambosos-v-Ogilvie/82770298


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Jack vs DeGale Sun 15th 1.30-4.00 live FOX 506.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/82986727


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Jack vs DeGale Sun 15th 1.30-4.00 live FOX 506.
> 
> https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/82986727


 12.00-3.00


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Frampton-LSC 2 live 2pm-5pm FOX 1 Sun

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/83622063

Fuck yeah hope it's as good as the 1st fight.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Relive Aussie victories. Tonight
https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/grid/2017/01/26/1930

Starting at 8pm with Mundine- Mosely,Green- Drews then Horn-Bailey,Mueller.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Replaying Green-Mundine fights free Main Event.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Eubank jr vs Quinlan live FOX sports 3 Sunday from 6.40am. Main event roughly 10am.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827289285342617600


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Wilder vs Washington live this Sunday. fight for Charlo's vacant IBF belt on the U/C I think. 12pm-3pm FOX sports 1

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/84071158


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Some great cards coming up for free on FOX.

Upcoming TV Schedule thanks to MAIN EVENT's Ben Damon!

Sunday 26th of February - Deontay Wilder vs Gerald Washington for the WBC World Heavyweight Title (1pm - 3pm) on FOX Sports 1

Sunday 5th of March - David Haye vs Tony Bellew (6am - 11am) free to view on MAIN EVENT

...
Sunday 5th of March - Keith Thurman vs. Danny Garcia for the WBC and WBA World Welterweight Titles (1pm - 4pm) on FOX Sports 4


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Eubank jr vs Abraham 16 July from 5.00am on FOX Sports 506. Broner vs Garcia July 30th from 11am on FOX 505.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1514823371871753


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Hitek Lomachenko vs Marriagte FOX 506 11-2pm this Sunday

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Live-Boxing-Lomachenko-v-Marriaga/88293469


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bob Rose Cup tonight 9-11pm

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/grid/2017/08/16/grid/2017/08/16/Boxing-Bob-Rose-Cup/88257537


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

All-Access episode 3 Mayweather-McGregor. 8.30-9pm ch 503.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/...Cup/All-Access-Mayweather-v-McGregor/88406315


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

For the insomniacs.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Golden-Boy-Boxing/88509169


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Useful thread.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

LIVE: Mayweather-McGregor prelims Sun 27 9-11am FOX 501

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/grid/2017/08/20/Live-Boxing-Mayweather-v-McGregor/88629529


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Replay of Chris Eubank jr vs Arthur Abraham tonight 30th August 8.30-10-30pm.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/...al/Boxing-Eubank-Jr-v-Arthur-Abraham/88856554


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sat 6.00pm-6.30pm Golovkin vs Canelo man el mano look at FOTY. ESPN 2 509.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/.../Golden-Boy-Boxing/Golden-Boy-Boxing/89155118


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

LIVE: Top rank boxing sorry no details available. Sat 23 Sep 12.30pm-2.30pm. ESPN 1 508

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Live-Top-Rank-Boxing/87910965


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Wed 13th replay Golovkin vs Jacobs replay 8.30 pm-9.30pm FOX 503

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/grid/Boxing-Golovkin-v-Jacobs/89114287

9.30-10.30pm replay Canelo v Khan

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/grid/Boxing-Golovkin-v-Jacobs/Boxing-Alvarez-v-Khan/89201290


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

For the insomniacs fight call out Ep 4.11pm-12am FOX 501.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/...-Sport-Special/Boxing-Fight-Call-Out/88967302


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

New fight series ESPN Tuesday nights.



> *Australian Boxing Central*
> · 18 hrs ·
> 
> For those looking to tune in to some Tuesday night boxing check out ESPN's new Elite Boxing Championship program which features on ESPN at 8:30!
> ...


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> New fight series ESPN Tuesday nights.


These guys are amateurs from what I can see. Yet it says 'winner takes all.'

What are they winning? A big trophy? Amateurs aren't meant to get paid.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> These guys are amateurs from what I can see. Yet it says 'winner takes all.'
> 
> What are they winning? A big trophy? Amateurs aren't meant to get paid.


 Don't know. But it's still boxing,it's free, so worth checking out.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

The Melbourne Pavilion card on October 6th heeded by Willie Nasio vs Demsey McKean with be on FOX.

http://boxrec.com/en/event/749928


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Replay of Mayweather-McGregor (and I assume Cleverly-Jack and the Gervontae Davis fights as well) tonight 8.30-10.30pm.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Boxing-Mayweather-v-McGregor/89158892


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/grid/2017/10/02/Boxing-Fight-Call-Out/89657982

Boxing fight call out. With Kali Meehan,Garth Wood,Cody Kaye. Thur 9.3pm-10.30pm.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Ward-Kovalev II replay Wed 8.30pm-10.30pm. FOX 505

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/...-Kovalev-II/Boxing-Ward-v-Kovalev-II/89731125


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Showtime 154lb triple header live from midday Sunday on FOX 507. 3 title fights.

https://www.badlefthook.com/2017/8/...irms-oct-14-card-featuring-three-title-fights


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917645167691104256


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Boxing-Nasio-v-McKean/89828701
reply of Nasio vs McKean Aus HW title 9.30pm-11.30pm FOX 501


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Boxing sports special Fox 505 7.30pm-10.00pm

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Boxing-Sport-Special/89828367

*BELTING NIGHTS IN STORE*

JOHNNY Lewis will headline the opening event of a new six-part boxing series beginning at The Star on Sunday.

The Johnny Lewis Fight Night will showcase a host of quality fighters including US Contender champion Sakio Bika and Tim Tszyu, son of triple world champion Kostya Tszyu.

The Star Boxing Series will stage six fight nights at the casino with Fox Sports to call the events and replay the cards. Check Fox Sports 505 on Monday October 23 at 7.30pm.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> The Melbourne Pavilion card on October 6th heeded by Willie Nasio vs Demsey McKean with be on FOX.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/event/749928


 The replay of this is on FOX501 tonight 9.30.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Anthony Joshua vs Carlos Takam live FOX507 from 4.30am ME approx. 8.30am. Sun 29th October.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920440140064964608


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Replay of Dennis Hogan-Yuki Nonaka on FOX 505 tonight from 8.30-11.00pm

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Boxing-Its-Time/90438493


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fight call out tonight 9.30 FOX 503 with George Kambosas jr.

https://www.facebook.com/FightCallO...l4xzKmk8DGTeeCM4Cl8RNYsEZqElqdnY8RlsmtHO4jftY

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/...rid/2017/11/02/Boxing-Fight-Call-Out/89332363


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Punches at the park VI FOX 505 Wed 15 Nov. 9.30pm-11.30pm

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Boxing-Punches-at-the-Park-VI/90536788


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Punches at the park VI FOX 505 Wed 15 Nov. 9.30pm-11.30pm
> 
> https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Boxing-Punches-at-the-Park-VI/90536788


 I aologise to anyone who watched this card. I switched off after Andrew Moloney fought a Tanzanian pygmy.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Horn-Corcoran U/C on FOX 507 starting at 5.10pm switching to ME at 7.30pm.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935686044648742912


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

FUCK YEAH!!! Loma-Rigo on live FOX 501 @thehook13


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936363496911945728


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fight call out tonight 9.30pm-10.35 FOX 503 with Lenny Z and Nathaniel May.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/grid/2017/12/07/Boxing-Fight-Call-Out/90136895


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> FUCK YEAH!!! Loma-Rigo on live FOX 501 @thehook13
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936363496911945728


 Replay at 8.35pm on FOX503


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Free on ME 521 boxing day Tuesday until Friday best fights of 2017. Horn-Pac,Joshua-Klitchko,Canelo-GGG,Green-Mundine 2 and other.

http://www.mainevent.com.au/boxing/boxing-day-boxnanza-free-to-view-1951.aspx


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Replay of Joshua-Klitchko tonight 9.30-11.30 FOX 503

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Boxing-Joshua-v-Klitschko/91346329

Replay of Joshua-Takam Christmas 5.00PM-8.00PM

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Boxing-Joshua-v-Klitschko/Boxing-Joshua-v-Takam/91233607


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Wed 17th Mundine-Browne prelims 7.00-9.30 pm Fox 503 featuring Kye Mackenzie and Jai Opetaia

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/...ing-2/Live-Boxing-Star-of-the-Ring-2/91975693

Main event 9.30-11pm FOX 505.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/...ing-2/Live-Boxing-Star-of-the-Ring-2/91997659

The winner of this gets a top 10 ranking.:lol:atsch


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Errol Spence jr vs Lamont Peterson live on FOX 507 this Sun from 12.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952667872265879552


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fight call out ep.1 9.30-10.30pm Thursday

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Boxing-Fight-Call-Out/92085295


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Wed 8.30-10.30pm replay Usyk-Breidis FOX 503.

Tue 4.30-6.30PM replay Tue 13th Gassiev-Dorticos FOX503


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sun 18th Feb live Showtime Championship boxing. 2pm-5pm FOX506

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/92654397

https://www.boxingforum24.com/pages/schedule/

Groves-Eubank jr,6am 503,Garcia-Rios 2pm 506.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1735347676485987


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Thurs 9.30-10.30pm FOX503 Fight call out.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Sun 18th Feb live Showtime Championship boxing. 2pm-5pm FOX506
> 
> https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Boxing-Showtime-Cship-Boxing/92654397
> 
> ...


 If these fights aren't on the channels listed try FOX507 (like the Loma-Rigo bout was).


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Live Golden Boy boxing: Victor Terazas vs Joseph Diaz jr Fri 3.30pm-5.30pm

https://www.foxtel.com.au/tv-guide/Live-Golden-Boy-Boxing/Live-Golden-Boy-Boxing/92158446


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Jurgen Braemer out Neiky Holzken in to fight Callum Smith in the WBSS semi final this Sun 6am.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965893422908411905


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Wilder-Ortiz live on FOX503 March 4 Lipinets-Mikey Garcia a week later approx. 1pm start.

https://twitter.com/ben_damon?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Wilder-Ortiz live on FOX503 March 4 Lipinets-Mikey Garcia a week later approx. 1pm start.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ben_damon?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


 TheTV guide has this starting at 12 midday.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Shame we cant stream fight call out. 

The shows brilliant and quickly becoming a staple of aussie boxing.

The upcoming boxing schedule is busier than ive ever seen it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Need to keep this one going


----------

